# Self Defense for Dogs



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 19, 2002)

When I first started teaching I wanted to test my skills as a Martial Arts Instructor. So I took on the challenge of teaching my dog Karate. I worked and worked with him till I succeeded. Now I taught him to accept commands from anybody, but built in a safeguard to keep others from miss-using this skill I taught my dog so I taught him to only karate things belonging to the person giving the command. Thus the command had to be in this formatKarate MY Sofa (as an example).

Now came the time to test this new skill I had taught to my dog. I invited a friend Steve over to my house and explained that I had taught my dog Karate. Steve was a little skeptical at first but I explained the command and safeguards involved and then demonstrated. I had an old overstuffed chair in the basement I was getting ready to toss out.

 I gave the command:
Dog! Karate my chair! 
The dog attacked this chair and shredded it to pieces. When he was done there was nothing left but unrecognizable shreds.

Needless to say my friend was impressed. Steve wanted to see if my dog would work from his commands so we went to his house and he found an old sofa in his basement he did not want any more. So he invited one of his friends Tom over to show off my dogs new skills. When Tom arrived I explained to Tom the skills my dog had and the commands with the safeguards in place.

Steve gave the command to my dog:
Dog!. Karate my sofa! 
The dog attacked my Steves sofa. When he was done there was nothing recognizable left of the sofa. It was in complete shreds.

Tom was impressed and wanted to try this at his house. So we all went over to Toms house and he invited Kevin over to witness this event. When Kevin arrived I explained to Kevin that I had taught my dog Karate

Before I could continue with my explanation of the commands and the safeguards Kevin Exclaimed:
Dog!?. Karate!? MY A$$!!!:moon:


:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 19, 2002)

i needed that today thanks...sometimes its nice to have a big smile


----------



## bscastro (Jun 19, 2002)

That was great! Picked me up as well.

Bryan


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 19, 2002)

ROFLOL - Tough day at work and on the forum.  Thanks, you had me going until the end.

-Michael


----------



## Sandor (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *ROFLOL - Tough day at work and on the forum.  Thanks, you had me going until the end.
> 
> -Michael *



yeah, what he said 


thanks for the entertaining read...

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 19, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Not bad, not bad at all.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

Insted of slap fighting with my dog (she's too damned smart for her own good) I will tap her with round kicks(very gently)  this definately helps with control and timing as well as multiple kicks.  She loves it...when she gets tired of it, she goes for the pant leg.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

she doesn't go (bite) for where the two pants legs come together!       eeeeyouuuuuusirrrrrrrrrrrr:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2002)

once!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, In my book that is one time too many.........!

This is a job for DogMan....... Gou!


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL. thanks for the laugh!


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 20, 2002)

I have taught my dog to box. When he gets rough housing around he will sit on his butt and throw jabs. I recently got him to do modified uppercuts and have started on modified hooks. He's picking it up quite well.

Not only that but he will wrestle and without a word of a lie can do the mount position in a grappling scenario.

But he's the one who taught me how to bite.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> But he's the one who taught me how to bite. *




I'd have sworn that was the other way around  


:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 20, 2002)

If my dog told you that he's lying!

...maybe...


----------



## Seig (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Well, In my book that is one time too many.........!
> 
> This is a job for DogMan....... Gou! *


Think Hudson Hawk:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 21, 2002)

:erg:


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2002)

but that popped into mind when you made your comment, so I knew that if anyone would understand that reference, well, you would!


----------

